# Rings in Kuwait / Abu Dhabi



## diamond geezer (3 Jun 2004)

Friends of mine are in Abu Dhabi and Kuwaiti city now and I was thinking of asking them to buy me an eternity ring for my wife, as I believe prices are good there. 

Can anyone recommend a reliable store in either place or a shop with a website so I could just give a product code to my friend to go in and purchase? I am thinking platnimum and diamonds and not too pricey.  Are there customs, excise and VAT issues?


----------



## rainyday (3 Jun 2004)

I'd really want to see how the thing looks 'in real life' before putting serious money into any piece of jewellery.


----------



## Iano (4 Jun 2004)

*Ring*

I'm out working in Pakistan at the moment and have been enquiring about jewellery here  and in places  nearby like Dubai and Abu Dhabi. I believe that the gold standard is different here - something like they sell 24 carat gold while the typical standard in Ireland is 18 carat - I don;t know which is better but I know that I was not convinced to go ahead with a ourchase. It's a nice idea but there is a risk that the gold might not be as good as she would expect. Also, there is always a risk with a guy buying a ring for his wife/girlfriend, but getting someone else to do it for you doubles the risk. Even though you might see one on the web, they tend to be different in real life. 

I bought my wife a ring in a jewellery wholesalers somewhere in Sandyford. Don't ask me exactly where because she picked it and collected it - I only wrote the cheque. And it wasn't too expensive. But sure aren't they worth it!


----------



## Guest (4 Jun 2004)

*Ring*

Higher carat gold may be "better" and more expensive within the same region/market but it is also softer, will wear quicker and will require more regular resetting. I guess that this could mean that any "bargain" could end up costing more in the long run? It's a bit like the difference between platinum (more expensive/softer) versus white gold (more robust).


----------



## backinireland (4 Jun 2004)

*Re: Ring*

Hi,
Know Dubai well and we bought my solitaire there a few years ago.  Damas is the place to go (they have branches all over the UAE).  Very reputable and you need that if you're making a sizeable investment.  They stood over mine and offered to buy it back if it didn't pass the valuation in Ireland (it did!).  The gold souk is great for more simple purchases and you can get 18 carat gold there. I would chose platinum for a diamond, white gold is the same strength as yellow gold. 

hope this helps


----------



## ninsaga (4 Jun 2004)

*Re: Ring*



> you need that if you're making a sizeable investment



maybe I am missing something here but why do some regard buying jewelry as an investment. I mean if it appreciated in value it would hardly mean You're going to lop off the missus's finger & cash it in.

I've never looked an Mrs Ninsaga's jewelry & said 'hhmm that's worth a few shillings now lets use it to pay for the holliers''

ninsaga


----------



## backinireland (4 Jun 2004)

*Re: Ring*

Ninsaga,

You'd have to cut my finger off first before I'd give it up LOL !


----------



## sueellen (4 Jun 2004)

*Re: 24 carat and ring size*

Normally an eternity ring is worn with both engagement and wedding ring and 24 carat is a completely different colour to our standard 9ct/18ct gold so it might not 'blend'.  White gold also discolours much quicker than yellow gold so much so that it can look like silver.

Have you also got the exact size required?


----------



## backinireland (4 Jun 2004)

*Re: 24 carat and ring size*

Just found the site, www.damasjewel.com .  Highly recommend and as Sueellen says, you need the ring size and I would keep away from the white gold!  I understand that gold must be 18ct or higher in UAE

hope this helps


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (4 Jun 2004)

*Re: 24 carat and ring size*

Am I old-fashioned or is an eternity ring bought when you have your first-born?

God-bless Argos  

Both me and the missus have lost our original wedding rings. I lost mine on Waikiki beach outside Honolulu and I like to think that some fecking turtle is wearing it around his neck   I was romantic enough to buy a replacement ring in the Wah Hing jewelry company in Hawaii on the spot  

However, there was a chap who walked the beach religiously every evening with a metal detector so he probably got it.

At least I've got a story. She just lost hers down in Sallins somewhere.


----------



## rainyday (4 Jun 2004)

Sallins or Honolulu? Daddy or chips?


----------



## Guest (4 Jun 2004)

Haven't had any problems with white gold discolouration of our rings myself - although they will eventually need to be recoated somewhere down the line according to the jeweller.


----------



## Summer (4 Jun 2004)

*Rings*

When buying a diamond ring the value is in the stone and not the setting. Where possible when rings are worn together like wedding bands, engagement rings they should be of the same karat to avoid them wearing away.
White colourless stones are the most expensive. O'Reillys auction room has some lovely rings at a fraction of the normal retail price.


----------



## Seamus (7 Jun 2004)

*Ring*

Be very careful about buying a ring there.  It is very easy to buy a ring there on holidays.  The seller there knows that most people know very little about rings, and do not bother to get them valued when they get home.  Even if you do, what then?

Be very, very careful out there...


----------



## Natchessmen (9 Jun 2004)

*Re: Ring*



> White colourless stones are the most expensive



Saw a show resently that said that coloured diamonds are the top o the pile


----------

